# 1996 F250 Tranny



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Can someone please help me out here?

I have a 1996 F250 XLT 4x4 7.3L Diesel not sure what the transmission is.
There is a button on the gear shifter to put the overdrive on and off wants to blink. 
What gives? I have no clue.


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

It could be a bad connection.Does the truck shift normal? Might want to check and see if there's any codes the show up.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

That means there is a fault detected by the transmission. It is into limp mode and should be locked in second. Really you shouldn't drive it.

You can disconnect the batteries for a bit and it should clear the codes and take it out of limp. Then drive it. If it comes back get it to a shop to have them scan it. A lot of failures with the E4OD transmission can be traced to a sensor going bad.

When the tranny is in limp mode the pressures are high and you can overheat the unit very quickly.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tbrothers;1018499 said:


> Does the truck shift normal?


Shifting a little hard. I think I need to check the fluid level, and have tranny fluid replaced with new fluid and filter.


----------



## Andy's Beast (Oct 14, 2009)

Probably a sensor, though check your fuses. Mine did same thing, shifting hard/blinking. Replaced a fuse and all was well.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Under the hood or in the cab? I know theres' 2 locations of those 2 boxes.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

e40d is ur trans


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Andy's Beast;1018670 said:


> Probably a sensor, though check your fuses. Mine did same thing, shifting hard/blinking. Replaced a fuse and all was well.


Where did you find that fuse?

I took it to a shop today, Here are the codes:

P0113
P1748
P0236
P0605
P1746

What do they mean? They are all Greek to me.


----------



## GB350 (Dec 17, 2009)

P0113 - IAT Intake air temp sensor ckt high input Defaults to 15°C Open circuit, biased sensor, PCM, short to 5V. This code is telling you the sensor is reading out of range

P1748 - EPC EPC malfunction Circuit failure, PCM

P0236 - MAP Turbo boost sensor A ckt performance Uses Inferred MAP signal Restricted inlet/exhaust/supply hose, missing hose. common if your boost goes too high out of the "normal" range 

P0605 - PCED Powertrain Control Module ROM error Internal PCM failure Internal PCM failure


P1746 - EPC EPC solenoid open circuit Open circuit, faulty solenoid, PCM

Do you have a chip or programmer in the truck? 

I suggest trying Thedieselstop.com forum, it has a lot of valuable info and is a must for ford truck owners.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

GB350;1020257 said:


> Do you have a chip or programmer in the truck?


yes. Kc2006 Installed it before I bought the truck. Not sure which one it is. I use regular idle. It only gives me high idle as an option.


----------



## GB350 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm no expert but if it was my truck I would take the chip/programmer out and then have your shop clear the codes, drive it and see if it throws the same codes.


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm on the Ford Truck Enthusiasts www.ford-trucks.com site.

I'm not sure how to take out the chip/programmer. The fluid level is fine. I'm gonna disconnect the batteries tomorrow plus check fuses under the hood then see what happens. It won't be getting to a shop till Wensday (the earliest I can get in).


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Check the main harness into the transmission. It is on the right side. Sometimes it is loose or has some corrission. 

That's a lot of codes and I would agree to pull the programmer or chip out as an initial test. But I would still pull the battery cables as a very first thing to see what happens.


----------



## GB350 (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a link on how to get at the pcm. http://www.itpdiesel.com/other/DP-Tuner/DP-Tuner%20F5%20chip%20installation%2094-97.pdf


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the link GB


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

we used to have problems with ambulances with the E4OD. I think I remember something being said about the grounds on the electronic trans module somewhere getting corroded and throwing a code and eventually ruining the tranny. Dont know if this may be your issue or not


----------

